# [Resolved] tvt_gina.dll



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi! I would like to logon using the Windows Welcome Screen with no password (Windows XP); however, due to the above-titled problem file, which I can't seem to delete, I cannot use the option under "user accounts", "change the way you logon and logoff". I have done searches and found suggested fixes but none of them seem to permanently delete this file. I also cannot seem to find the file it is attached to although many say it is part of the security settings. Lenovo/IBM preinstalled WinXP for me; therefore, Microsoft won't support it, or will at $79 min. This computer is two weeks old and has been a headache from the beginning. Thank you in advance and take a cue from my experience and don't buy Lenovo! --Karen


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Hi,
I don't know much about this dll, but what I have seen googling it you might be safer living with it. However, there are third party deletion software that might be able to delete it. There is also this route
http://dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_undeletable_file.htm
Which I could not get to work for me in the past on a file I was trying to delete. Haven't had another problem file to try it on yet. Do you have installation cds incase something goes wrong? If not I would live with it. Hopefully someone else knows a work around.


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Thank you very much for this quick response! I will try your suggestion. I could live with it, but my employer, whose computer I am referring to, cannot. This problem is driving him crazy; therefore, it is driving me crazy! Thanks again for replying. --Karen




kinbard said:


> Hi,
> I don't know much about this dll, but what I have seen googling it you might be safer living with it. However, there are third party deletion software that might be able to delete it. There is also this route
> http://dougknox.com/xp/tips/xp_undeletable_file.htm
> Which I could not get to work for me in the past on a file I was trying to delete. Haven't had another problem file to try it on yet. Do you have installation cds incase something goes wrong? If not I would live with it. Hopefully someone else knows a work around.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

LOL! Another employer sponsored "you hosed my pc" scapegoating!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Don't know anything about that file either. Kinbard is right : there are ways to delete it but you shouldn't mess with it unless you have a backup ready in case something goes wrong, especially if you've read somewhere that it was related to some security settings.

How about contacting IBM about that file ?


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*



justpassingby said:


> Don't know anything about that file either. Kinbard is right : there are ways to delete it but you shouldn't mess with it unless you have a backup ready in case something goes wrong, especially if you've read somewhere that it was related to some security settings.
> 
> How about contacting IBM about that file ?


Thanks for responding. IBM/Lenovo, which pre-installed everything that is on the computer, will send me Windows re-installation CDs. That's the total of the support they offer. Microsoft says that since my Windows was installed by the manufacturer, they don't support it. Argh!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Hello, Karen, and welcome to TSF.

1. Microsoft is right in not supporting Lenovo's WinXP. This is a fundamental term governing OEM Windows - it is the computer's manufacturer/builder responsibility to provide all and any support.

2. Lenovo won't help you at all if the media they're sending you are (as almost 100% chances are) Recovery CDs/DVDs - because recovery media are exact images of the pre-tweaked Operating System that has been installed in your laptop, and they revert the PC in the identical state it was when it left the factory (which, unfortunately, means pretty much what you're currently stuck up with). Typically, OEMs do not use or deliver plain Windows installation media.

3. What you're experiencing is the result of a third-party utility having replaced the standard Graphical Identification and Authentication file (Msgina.dll) which is used by WinXP. So, the only thing you need to do is not to delete that new GINA, but rather to remove from your system's registry information the "directive" to use that third-party DLL. In order to do so:

a. *Start *menu > *Run *> type *regedit* > press *OK*.

b. Locate and remove the following string value from the registry:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\GinaDLL*

c. After you do so, Windows uses the default Graphical Identification and Authentication file (Msgina.dll).

d. Restart and post back how it went.


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Thank you very much for your helpful response. I appreciate what you said about the Microsoft/Lenovo connection. You are correct in stating that Lenovo has sent me two sets of recovery disks when what I was expecting was just the Windows CD(s). I am so glad I did not go through the effort of using those disks and then being in the same place with nothing fixed!

Your "cure" below makes a lot of sense. I followed it to the letter. The problem is that although I delete the value for GINA.dll, it comes back. This happened to me a while ago when I tried this fix as suggested when I first found this forum and searched for "tvt_ginal.dll" but I had to try again because your email just sounded so logical and I thought maybe I had done something wrong the last time I tried it.

I have restarted and rebotted and removed the value string but in all cases, the tvt_gina.dll comes back.

I don't see any way to "save" changes to the registry. Perhaps I need to do something after deleting the value to make it stick?

Again, I appreciate what you wrote and I hope you will write again. I feel very close to the solution. 



Zazula said:


> Hello, Karen, and welcome to TSF.
> 
> 3. What you're experiencing is the result of a third-party utility having replaced the standard Graphical Identification and Authentication file (Msgina.dll) which is used by WinXP. So, the only thing you need to do is not to delete that new GINA, but rather to remove from your system's registry information the "directive" to use that third-party DLL. In order to do so:
> 
> ...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Ok, so that file was tvt_gina.dll, not txt_gina.dll as in the title of the topic. No wonder kinbard and I couldn't find any info on it :grin:

No big deal, I'll see if I can have some moderator change the title of the thread.

I'll leave the rest to Zazula since I don't know much about GINA, but I'll add the link to the other forum you used so that everyone knows what you've already tried :
http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopi...&start=0&sid=44d1cc724164c878f54209b3b5ae96da



ktdyer said:


> I have restarted and rebotted and removed the value string but in all cases, the tvt_gina.dll comes back.
> 
> I don't see any way to "save" changes to the registry. Perhaps I need to do something after deleting the value to make it stick?


You dont' have to make anything more in the registry to save your changes. All changes you do there are in real time. It's pretty likely to be one of your IBM softwares that automatically recreates that entry at startup. 

You might try to temporarily turn system restore off after you've made the change and reenable it only after you've restarted the computer but this would erase all your current restore points and I would first wait for someone else to confirm that it could help.

It seems that two users got the problem solved by doing the following : 


> 1/ booted into Safe Mode (repeatedly press F5 during startup, if F5 doesn't works try F8)
> 2/ ran regedit from command prompt (start => run => regedit)
> 3/ modified two (2) registry entries:
> 
> ...


If Zazula confirms it's safe you might try that. In the mean time I would strongly suggest you create a system restore point and backup your registry to make sure nothing goes wrong. You can use Erunt to backup the registry.

If that still doesn't work, we'll probably need to uncheck some startup items and services via msconfig.


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: txt_gina.dll*

Thank you for adding the link to the other forum.
Please note that this forum topic is called:

Tech Support Forum > Microsoft Support > Windows XP Support > tvt_gina.dll 

My initial post used tvt_gina.dll but, in a response, someone used "txt_" Therefore, no moderator intervention is necessary.

Thanks also for the method you quoted. It did not work for me. The first item, to go to ...IBM\TVT..., I could not find TVT under IBM. The second, to remove the value string for GINA.dll, I have tried several times and the tvt_gina.dll value comes back.

I am grateful for the time and assistance I am receiving on this. I am so upset with IBM/Lenovo that I would like to return the computer but my employer seems to not want to do that--probably because of the 15% restocking fee and the cost of returning the machine.




justpassingby said:


> Ok, so that file was tvt_gina.dll, not txt_gina.dll as in the title of the topic. No wonder kinbard and I couldn't find any info on it :grin:
> 
> 
> I'll leave the rest to Zazula since I don't know much about GINA, but I'll add the link to the other forum you used so that everyone knows what you've already tried :
> ...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*



ktdyer said:


> Please note that this forum topic is called:
> 
> Tech Support Forum > Microsoft Support > Windows XP Support > tvt_gina.dll
> 
> My initial post used tvt_gina.dll but, in a response, someone used "txt_" Therefore, no moderator intervention is necessary.


Believe me, your initial topic was really called txt_gina.dll. GeekGirl (our moderator lady) was quick on the spot and modified the title of your first post 30 minutes ago. But as I said it's no big deal, it's just to make sure anyone with the same problem as yours will be able to easily find the thread via a search :wink:

Sorry for not providing any further help now, I'd rather wait until Zazula comes back on the case before trying anything else.


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Thanks! And, thanks to GeekGirl.
I did manage to delete the value string for "plugins" at Lenovo (and not IBM as stated on the fix you quoted). And, of all things, deleting the value string at GINA.dll "took". Problem: Now, it says my logon dll is missing. Therefore, I can only restart and get back into safe mode but I don't know what to do now. I understand about waiting for Zazula especially since now I don't know whether to put back in the plugins string I deleted or that string, tvt_gina.dll at gina.dll!


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

That's why you should always backup your registry first before changing anything in it. Another solution is to export the entry before you delete it but even then you won't be able to merge that entry back in the registry if the computer refuses to boot after your changes.

Try to load the last known good config in the same menu as safe mode and see if you can get back to normal mode. Once you are in normal mode, do create a restore point (all programs => accessories => system tools => system restore) and do make a backup of your registry with Erunt _as I advised earlier_. Then make a copy of that backup on an usb drive, an external drive or a CD.

The registry is the very first layer of Windows. You should by no mean change anything in it unless you really know what you're doing, or you're being told by someone who knows. I'm not someone who knows about that particular IBM stuff so try to restore your normal mode then freeze ! until someone wiser than me comes here :wink:


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

You are right on all counts. "Last working configuration" does not (or did not) take care of the logon problems experienced because I deleted ginadll and plugins. I know what was in ginadll and I presume I could add that back into the registry (ginadll...tvt_gina.dll) but I did make a big mistake by not noting what the value string was for plugins. Yes, you did advise me to back up the registry. I even could have taken the plugins value string and cut and pasted it into Word or lots of other places. There is a feature to add as well as delete. Grrr! Very unnecessary step backwards.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Reinstalling the related software would probably repair those registry settings. Go to add/remove programs and tell us about everything that came preinstalled with your Lenovo laptop. Then on Lenovo's website you may be able to redownload the latest version of that software and reinstall it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Karen, sorry it took me quite some time to get back to your issue, but I didn't have the chance to log in TSF undistracted, until just now.

Please boot your Lenovo M Series in safe mode and do the following:

Step 1: Start the System Configuration Utility
a. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *msconfig*, and then click *OK*.
b. The System Configuration Utility dialog box appears.

Step 2: Configure selective startup options
a. In the System Configuration Utility dialog box, click the *General *tab, and then click *Selective Startup*. 
b. Click to clear the *Process SYSTEM.INI File *check box. 
c. Click to clear the *Process WIN.INI File *check box. 
d. Click to clear the *Load Startup Items *check box. 
e. Click the *Services *tab. 
f. Click to select the *Hide All Microsoft Services *check box. 
g. Click *Disable All*, and then click *OK*.
h. When you are prompted, click *Restart *to restart the computer. 

Step 3: Log on to Windows
a. Post back if you were able to log in Windows.


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Here goes:

Access Help
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Client Security Solution
Atmel TPM Driver Installer 3.03.15
Diskeeper Lite
Help Center
High Definition Audio Driver Package KB888111
Intel(R) Active Management Technology LMS Service and SOL Driver
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerast Driver
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Intel(R) PRO Network Connection Drivers
InterVideo WinDVD
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Java (TM) SE Runtime
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation)
Message Center
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Hotfix (kB886903)
Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 with Business Contact Manager Update
Microsoft Office Small Business Edition 2003
Microsoft SQL Service Desktop Engine 9MICROSOFTSMLBIZ)
Mouse Suite
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
PC-Doctor 5 for Windows
Picasa 2
Productivity Center Supplement for ThinkCentre
QuickTime
RealPlayer Basic
RecordNow Audio
RecordNow Copy
RecordNow Data
RegCure 1.4.0.4
Registry Genius v2.0
Remove Multimedia Center
Sonic DLA
Sonic Express Labeler
Sonic Icons for Lenovo
Sonic Update Manager
SoundMAX
Symantec Client Security
System Migration Assistant
ThinkVantage Productivity Center
USB Enhanced Performance Keyboard Software
Viewoint Media Player
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Media Connect

And, I added AOL (my employer started with it and I guess he'll die with it).

Thanks again! --Karen





justpassingby said:


> Reinstalling the related software would probably repair those registry settings. Go to add/remove programs and tell us about everything that came preinstalled with your Lenovo laptop. Then on Lenovo's website you may be able to redownload the latest version of that software and reinstall it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

ThinkVantage Technologies (TVT) is used on the following (actual versions may vary):

Rescue and Recovery with Antidote Delivery Manager V3.0
System Information Center V1.2
Software Delivery Center V1.1
ThinkVantage Productivity Center V1.01
Client Security Software V5.4
Client Security Solution V6
Fingerprint reader V4.6
ThinkVantage System Update V1


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

My intention has been, if you successfully log in Windows after my suggestion for a clean boot, to uninstall all the TVT software listed in my post above.


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Because I became obsessed with fixing this Lenovo (but really wanting to cut it up into little pieces and ship it back to Lenovo), I fiddled around (dangerous, I know) and this is now what happens:

Computer locked: Press ctrl-alt-del to unlock. [My employer would like to have the computer unlocked.]
"Administrator" user name shows up. That is the only user name I can use. Others give me "authentication failed" messages.
Typed in Administrator password and then computer opens the desktop.
(GINAdll...tvt_gina.dll is apparently back since I cannot use "change way users logon and logoff" at the user names screen from control panel.)

I will happily do as you suggest if it will get me further than the above. Appreciatively, Karen




Zazula said:


> Karen, sorry it took me quite some time to get back to your issue, but I didn't have the chance to log in TSF undistracted, until just now.
> 
> Please boot your Lenovo M Series in safe mode and do the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*



ktdyer said:


> I will happily do as you suggest if it will get me further than the above. Appreciatively, Karen


I won't ever be able to know in advance if what I'm giving you will get you any further than what you described, unless you actually give it a try.

It has proved so far around the forums, that it is more beneficial to the user if the instructions given (instructions which, typically, serve a purpose and follow a specific troubleshooting procedural plan) are followed without interminent fiddlings that can render the whole troubleshotting effort up to that point, utterly useless.

My suggestion, as already outlined in my last three posts, is (1) boot in Safe mode to prepare your computer for performing a Clean boot, (2) log in Windows successfully, (3) uninstall all TVT-related software, (4) set the boot back to Normal, (5) see if you can log in again.

I fully understand your frustration, and this is the reason I'm doing my best to help you. :sayyes:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

@ Zazula : this article may be an interesting read about tvt_gina.dll. If I understood it well they made some registry hack to prevent the tvt_gina.dll to be restored as the default GINA whenever you delete it. They provide the steps to replace tvt_gina with their own custom GINA so I suppose you could modify their hack to use it with ms_gina.dll ? :4-dontkno


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Thank you. I am learning the hard way. I hope you don't have this much trouble from very many of the people you do so much for.

I am replying simply to state that I have to let this matter drop for a day or two. My employer can successfully log on as Administrator which is not ideal but will work for the time being, I trust, while I catch up on the work that has been piling up while I have been obsessing on this problem. I shall follow the last instructons of yours and respond as soon as I can. Gratefully, Karen




Zazula said:


> It has proved so far around the forums, that it is more beneficial to the user if the instructions given (instructions which, typically, serve a purpose and follow a specific troubleshooting procedural plan) are followed without interminent fiddlings that can render the whole troubleshotting effort up to that point, utterly useless.
> 
> My suggestion, as already outlined in my last three posts, is (1) boot in Safe mode to prepare your computer for performing a Clean boot, (2) log in Windows successfully, (3) uninstall all TVT-related software, (4) set the boot back to Normal, (5) see if you can log in again.
> 
> I fully understand your frustration, and this is the reason I'm doing my best to help you. :sayyes:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

No problem, Karen, we'll be patiently waiting for you to tame your pending workload, and then -when you're ready to have another shot at it- we'll be by your side to help you finish it off, once and for all. :smile:


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Thank you so much for all of your assistance and the suggestions posted by others. I ended up solving the problem using a link at this web site:

http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm - see Item 45. on the right side.

I have learned a lot from this forum and plan to keep the forum URL handy. I apologize for not posting in sooner. Appreciatively, Karen




Zazula said:


> No problem, Karen, we'll be patiently waiting for you to tame your pending workload, and then -when you're ready to have another shot at it- we'll be by your side to help you finish it off, once and for all. :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Hello, Karen, and thanks for the feedback/update. The content of Kelly's VBScript file is the following:

```
On Error Resume Next

Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
WshShell.RegDelete "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\GinaDLL"

Message = "Your Windows Logon Screen is restored" & vbCR & vbCR
Message = Message & "You may need to log off/log on, or" & vbCR
Message = Message & "restart for the change to take effect."

X = MsgBox(Message, vbOKOnly, "Done")
Set WshShell = Nothing
```
As you can see yourself, the only thing the script does, is it deletes the HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\GinaDLL key - pretty much what I've myself suggested in my post #7 above. :smile: Using a script in lieu of running an INF, REG or BAT file has the added advantage of presenting a user interface; but, apart from that, the command in the heart of the script is just to erase aforementioned key. That being said, I'm really glad you got your issue resolved. Hopefully Lenovo won't find a way to sneak an altered GINA into your system ever again. :grin:


----------



## ktdyer (Jun 14, 2007)

Zazula, thank you for taking the time and trouble to advise me of what that fix actually meant since, as you know all too well, I didn't know what I was doing! The fix happened so quickly, I could not catch what was going on. I'm not surprised to find out it was what you told me to do but which I couldn't seem to do probably because I was so impatient and kept screwing around with things!

So far, so good. I don't think I'd recommend a Lenovo to anyone, though. Ruefully yours, Karen


----------



## Argus (Aug 20, 2007)

All,

Ive been having tons-o-fun with tvt_Gina.dll. Its very territorial to say the least as you can all attest to. 

The reason that many have you have unsuccessfully tried to modify the HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Ginadll from TVT_Gina.dll to anything else is because of a timer based check process. It appears that the Winlogon process checks the value of GinaDLL every 30 seconds by default and if it discovers its Different then tvt_gina it changes it back.

This can be confirmed with Regmon.exe and filtering on GinaDLL (http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/utilities/regmon.mspx)

*Here is the trick:* You need to get WinLogon to stop checking.

*How:* Modify HKLM\Software\Lenovo\TVTGINA\MonitorInterval from 0x0000001e to FFFFFFFF and *reboot* after you reboot Winlogin wont check/change GinaDLL for a good 1,000 days. Long enough to change GinaDLL back to MSgina.dll and reboot. Once the computer has rebooted IBM gives up control and will never check again.

Good Luck


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice and helpful info - thanks for sharing, Argus!


----------



## Leopoldus (Jul 22, 2007)

Could somebody explain in simple words, which kind of additional security gives this way of logging in: WHAT exactly this logon way does, what is a difference and against wich dangers it may protect my system...


----------



## dps0 (Dec 12, 2007)

OK .. This is for Zazula & Argus .. I have been following the thread tvt_gina.dll you all have posted for ktdyer with much anticipation. I have on my hands a IBM Levono laptop that has given me the error in User Accounts "A recently installed program has disabled the welcome screen and Fast User switching. To restore these features, you must uninstall the program. The following file name might help you idenntify the program that made the change: TVT_gina.dll"

From what I've read, IBM own version of security has done another puter in... my daughters. First off in normal working order I used to see a welcome screen with 4 names to choose from. Then IBM fingerprint screen appeared and the person that wanted to login just swipped their finger and away the computer went .... Recently the IBM fingerprint login for all but one of the names was removed .... it was our intent to get back to a simple one user login without the welcome screen .. just boot into Windows. And with that in mind 3 of the persons with password and finger prints had their finger prints & passwords removed. Computer ran Ok for about a week .. then we don't know what happened but wireless connections quit working and welcome screen disappeared. I have been able to find & fix the wireless by turning back on the actual hardware in the hardware panel. 

Now when we turn the computer on it has a power on password (which was always there) and then goes to the one & only user that has a fingerprint login still in place. No one else works. No one else appears. No welcome screen.

If I have read all the threads correctly I believe that the following order of events should take place. Would you please verify if these steps are in the correct order and do I need all of them;

1. Disable timer based check pprocess on tvt_gina by Modify HKLM\Software\Lenovo\TVTGINA\MonitorInterval from 0x0000001e to FFFFFFFF and reboot after you reboot Winlogin wont check/change GinaDLL for a good 1,000 days. Long enough to change GinaDLL back to MSgina.dll and reboot. Once the computer has rebooted IBM gives up control and will never check again.

2. 1/ booted into Safe Mode (repeatedly press F5 during startup, if F5 doesn't works try F8)
2/ ran regedit from command prompt (start => run => regedit)
3/ modified two (2) registry entries:
a) HKLM\Software\IBM\TVT\Gina > deleted the value "Plugins"
b) HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon 
deleted the value "GinaDLL"
4/ exited regedit
5/ exited command prompt
6/ restart 

(Is it necessary at this point to just delete the "GinaDLL" or replace it with
"MSGinaDLL"??)

3. Then do I still need to do the following

Step 1: Start the System Configuration Utility
a. Click Start, click Run, type msconfig, and then click OK.
b. The System Configuration Utility dialog box appears.

Step 2: Configure selective startup options
a. In the System Configuration Utility dialog box, click 
the General tab, and then click Selective Startup. 
b. Click to clear the Process SYSTEM.INI File check box. 
c. Click to clear the Process WIN.INI File check box. 
d. Click to clear the Load Startup Items check box. 
e. Click the Services tab. 
f. Click to select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box. 
g. Click Disable All, and then click OK.
h. When you are prompted, click Restart to restart the 
computer.

4. If I get to this point do I still delete the following programs: Do I loose anything in these programs that I might need.

ThinkVantage Technologies (TVT) is used on the following (actual versions may vary):

Rescue and Recovery with Antidote Delivery Manager V3.0
System Information Center V1.2
Software Delivery Center V1.1
ThinkVantage Productivity Center V1.01
Client Security Software V5.4
Client Security Solution V6
Fingerprint reader V4.6
ThinkVantage System Update V1

And oh by the way I forgot to say that the Windows system restore program does not restore ... maybe it is being overridden by IBM's rescue & restore and that too does not work. Now I'm winded but pleading for help prior to attempting this fix.


----------



## Martin2031 (Jun 18, 2008)

After some problems I've found an extremely easy way to mend this problem. You don't have to delete anything!

1. Go to Acces Connections
2. Open 'Configure' (the third option - using danish version, so a bit of a translation problem
3. Select 'Global settings'
4. Remove the selection at 'Allow wireless connection at windows-logon'
5. Restart

The restart-screen should already have turned back to the good old 'windows is shutting down'-screen

Hope this helps


----------



## whywoolyowl (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: tvt_gina.dll*

Hi Zazula, how do i actually use the script that karen has posted ?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

it's a .vbs script, just download and double-click it :
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/ginadll.vbs


> To use the VBS Files: Download .vbs file and save it to your hard drive (you may want to right click and use Save Target As). Double click the vbs file. You will be prompted when the script is done.


source : http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm


----------



## Lvan (May 24, 2009)

I tried the settings of:

Step 2: Configure selective startup options
a. In the System Configuration Utility dialog box, click
the General tab, and then click Selective Startup.
b. Click to clear the Process SYSTEM.INI File check box.
c. Click to clear the Process WIN.INI File check box.
d. Click to clear the Load Startup Items check box.
e. Click the Services tab.
f. Click to select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box.
g. Click Disable All, and then click OK.
h. When you are prompted, click Restart to restart the
computer.

When I did this I am now unable to log in at all. Unfortunately I tried the ThinkVantage restore but it is unable to recognize the backup I had made. I am now unable to access anything other than the Recover and Restore program.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Lvan and welcome to TSF !

Press F8 at startup and select "last known good configuration" in the menu that will appear, this should allow windows to start properly.

Have you tried Argus' solution ?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1040625-post28.html

Please start a new thread and provide more details if you need further help (place a link to this thread in your post if you want to refer to it). What caused the problem and what's the exact model of your laptop (I take it it's a Lenovo ?).


----------

